
Type Systems and Logic - zeronone
https://codewords.recurse.com/issues/one/type-systems-and-logic
======
tree_of_item
> Hindley-Milner type systems – which I here use to refer broadly to type
> systems like those used by Haskell and OCaml – correspond to propositional
> logic.

Is this true? HM type systems at least have a limited form of universal
quantification (type schemes), which means we're dealing with predicate
calculus, not propositional logic.

